# Bbd



## tracker10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Laurel Hill 12 point. Not enough service to post pic but shot a 12 point at 1520. Heck of a deer.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Umm hmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracker10 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Picture uploaded*

Pic


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Well slap my mouth! That’s a stud congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

Wonder if it’s a Florida deer or another one that got out of the high fence


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

What a stud! Congrats !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Dang, they are dropping.

Congratulations

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Goodun


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice Buck!
Congratulations sir!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW More Pictures please!!!!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Freak!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

WoopWoop!
Knuckle bump!!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

impressive


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

VERY VERY NICE!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

The hill’s turning out some studs this year! Congrats man!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang sure a beast!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Hell Yeah....Its on boys I just gotta get out there and hunt .....


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Capt. Zach Baker said:


> Wonder if it’s a Florida deer or another one that got out of the high fence
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He was definitely a Fl. resident.....I killed two at eglin that would be his brothers....


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

fairpoint said:


> He was definitely a Fl. resident.....I killed two at eglin that would be his brothers....



I just know that non typical that was killed was a high fence that got out. Wasn’t saying it wasn’t a great kill still. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Capt. Zach Baker said:


> I just know that non typical that was killed was a high fence that got out. Wasn’t saying it wasn’t a great kill still. Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do you have any credible evidence, or you just can't believe a buck could get that big? the closest high fence, that I know of, is miles away from where that buck was killed.


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

My buddy is friends with the owner of a high fence over in that area. Had pictures of the buck on his property, apparently got out due to a gate being left open or fence that was down or something to that point, deer got out and got shot. Just part of it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fisherhunter (Feb 2, 2018)

Nice buck !! Congrats


----------



## tracker10 (Apr 19, 2011)

*More pics*

Uploaded pics


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Capt. Zach Baker said:


> My buddy is friends with the owner of a high fence over in that area. Had pictures of the buck on his property, apparently got out due to a gate being left open or fence that was down or something to that point, deer got out and got shot. Just part of it. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So that was the fence I cut? I was wondering why a fence would be way out in the woods like that. Oops, my bad. :whistling: 

That's a damn good'n there. Congrats. 

Hows the hocks, they dark, rutting?


----------



## tracker10 (Apr 19, 2011)

They were really dark, he stunk for sure. Wasn’t following a doe, I shot him at 320 yesterday afternoon had just got in stand 20 min prior. He was walking across plot quick not thinking about eating. I wasn’t expecting deer until 20 min before dark so he almost made it across plot before I even seen him.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on a fine buck.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Gonna hang him on the wall?


----------



## tracker10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Dropping him off tomorrow at the taxidermist.


----------



## argoram (Feb 14, 2009)

Yet another fine buck from Hobo Land! Congrats!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

tracker10 said:


> Dropping him off tomorrow at the taxidermist.


Which taxidermist are you using? I wa wondering who is around to use.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Coopers Taxidermy, over this way! Not sure of anyone on y'alls side of town


----------



## tracker10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I use Donnie Fugate he is north of Blackmon.


----------



## Rackattack (Jan 23, 2019)

You score him?


----------

